# [BATCH]Textdatei mit einem leerzeichen über eine for-Schleife auslesen



## Dynarius (21. April 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich habe eine Textdatei in der mehrere Zeilen worin sich auch ein Name mit einem Leerzeichen befindet. Jetzt ist mein Problem das er die Zeile in eine andere .csv schon übernimmt aber bei dem Leerzeichen dann den Rest der Zeile nicht übernimmt.
sprich also

aus: Vorname Nachname
wir übernommen: Vorname

hier der Code:


```
for /F %%a in (C:\Export.csv) do echo %%a >> fertig.csv
```

habe auch schon



```
for /F %%a in (C:\Export.csv) do echo "%%a" >> fertig.csv
```

probiert, aber ohne erfolg. Hat jemand ne idee ****


----------



## deepthroat (21. April 2011)

Hi.

Wenn du die Datei wie sie ist an eine andere Datei anhängen willst, brauchst du keine Schleife:

```
type export.csv >> fertig.csv
```
Ansonsten lies dir mal die Hilfe durch => "help for"

Gruß


----------



## Dynarius (21. April 2011)

ok, gut das ist eine gute alternative.

Kann man trotzdem über eine Schleife auch Zeilen mit leerzeichen übernehmen **** In der Hilfe habe ich dazu aber nichts gefunden oder bin ich jetzt zu blöd =)


----------



## deepthroat (21. April 2011)

Dynarius hat gesagt.:


> ok, gut das ist eine gute alternative.
> 
> Kann man trotzdem über eine Schleife auch Zeilen mit leerzeichen übernehmen **** In der Hilfe habe ich dazu aber nichts gefunden oder bin ich jetzt zu blöd =)


Letzteres... 


			
				help for hat gesagt.:
			
		

> delims=xxx      - Gibt einen Satz von Trennzeichen an. Diese ersetzen
> die Standardtrennzeichen TAB und Leerzeichen.
> tokens=x,y,m-n  - Gibt an, welche Token von jeder Zeile an die
> FOR-Schleife weitergegeben werden.
> ...


Gruß


----------



## Dynarius (21. April 2011)

Das heisst ich folgendes ein:

for /f delims=* in %%a (C:\) echo %%a >>test.txt


----------



## deepthroat (2. Mai 2011)

Dynarius hat gesagt.:


> Das heisst ich folgendes ein:
> 
> for /f delims=* in %%a (C:\) echo %%a >>test.txt


Du mußt richtig lesen. Die Aussage mit dem Sternchen war auf die _tokens_ Option bezogen.

Wenn du keine Trennzeichen angibtst, dann wird die Zeile logischerweise auch nicht aufgeteilt.

Gruß


----------

